# Do a good deed.



## RandyMac (May 12, 2017)

I received this message today.

"Azure Standard under Threat of Round Up Spraying
Many of my friends rely on Azure Standard as an important resource of organic in their homes. I am copying an urgent message from them below that would impact us all. Please read and do what you can to help get the word out.
Picture
Why Azure Farm is under imminent threat!
Read below to learn more… and get involved today!
We have some extremely urgent news to share with you.
All of Azure Standard's organic wheat, field peas, barley, Einkorn, and beef is grown by Azure Farm on 2,000 acres of pristine, organically certified land in Sherman County, Oregon.
The county is considering imposing draconian, highly toxic weed management laws and may force us to have our 2,000 acre organic farm sprayed with Roundup and other toxic herbicides.
You read that right: We'd be forced to have our organic farm sprayed with Roundup, and we would then be forced to foot the bill!
We have just over 1 week to get as much support as possible. 
How to take action today…
Complain by email to* [email protected] *or…
Call Lauren at 541-565-3416 at Sherman County and raise your concern.
Speak up for you and your family and community.
This proposed action is completely unreasonable and would destroy an organic farm and pollute a massive area. If enough voices that benefit from organic produce speak up, the county will understand that there are people that care about their food NOT containing toxic chemicals.
And if the supporters of healthy food can have a louder voice than the supporters of toxic chemicals, every politician will listen. PLEASE take action today and share this message. Overwhelm the Sherman County representatives with your voice.
Thank you for your support!
Azure Standard" https://www.azurestandard.com


----------



## hanniedog (May 12, 2017)

Exactly what type of weeds are they talking about?


----------



## Coldiron (May 27, 2017)

I Used to work for this company and lived on the farm there as well as was on the ambulance crew for that town. I'm still good friends with the owners. There is a long story behind why Sherman County was planning to spray their Farm. Nobody lives on the Sherman County place any more. They have two thousand acres there and the guy that used to live there would hand weed around the edges of the farm and also interacted with the townspeople. He moved away 5 years ago to North Dakota and nobody moved into the place that he was living in. The man who Farms the place lives an hour away and doesn't take the time to hand weed everything because he is so busy. So now the neighbors say that the weeds that they were seeing we're floating over onto their Farms. And that they were using twice as much spray as before to control the weeds. The people of Sherman County have always thought that Azure was a cult because they never participated in any of the County Sports etc. but the farm in Sherman County is only a part of the the land that azure owns. The family that owns Azure lives in Wasco county and are involved in sports etc over there. The county has agreed not to spray the land do to everyone emailing in and the great support towards Azure.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldiron (May 27, 2017)

Nathan, The one who Farms the place has been going door-to-door apologizing and offering to make amends to all the farmers that border their Farm.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw (Jul 17, 2017)

Roundup is toxic now that's funny. Maybe we should go back to the old ways of doing it and really that wasn't that long ago. People want organic farming they should grow a garden.


----------

